# McCafe



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Made me smile


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I saw the same advert on the telly last night PMSL


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Those beans, dark like death


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I once drank a coffee in Mcd's. Never again.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Amen to that. Had a sip of Mrs S's at a motorway services - awful.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

low blow. we all know how much they hate getting shamed for their animal welfare/processing/recipes.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

It might taste ok 3 hrs later when it's at a drinkable temp. I think I got third degree burns from the last cup I tried.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ironic considering they put warnings all over their cups saying that the coffee might be hot. Maybe they should make it slightly cooler to start with? (Mind you then they'd be open to lawsuits from litigious Americans complaining that they suffered disappointment and psychological trauma due to it not being hot enough).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''I just want a burger''


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

"Excuse me, there's milk in this. I ordered an Americano?" (Nodding at the board).

Turns to colleague, "What's an Americano?"


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

If i'm out and in desperate need of a caffeine fix, this is often a better shout than Costa et. al as considerably cheaper and on par.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Was shouting at the tellybox last night when this came on.

If I fancy a burger, I use my local pizza shop as the burger is made fresh on the premises, the salad is fresh and crisp, the bread has a bit of texture and the whole thing has flavour. It takes 20 mins for my order. I am paying more and waiting a bit longer for a better experience and I'm happy to do so - same goes for coffee.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

working dog said:


> the whole thing has flavour.


I only tried McDonald's once, burger, chips and cola at a supposedly good location in Frederiksberg, Denmark (a municipality within Copenhagen). The only thing with some flavour was cola, the rest went to bin after the first bite..including the content of my mouth..how do they make people come back?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stanic said:


> how do they make people come back?


There are a lot of stupid people on this world.


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey there,

I saw the advert too!!!!!

It was *AMAZING* and a great representation of what a segment of our industry is turning into.

Granted McDonalds coffee probably tastes like crap, but what a fun advert.

All off the national chains are getting worried now & trying to "up their game" because the quality of coffee being served from all the independent coffee houses is so much better!!

Viva la revolucion!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Link doesn't work in Tapatalk. Am I missing out? I can't quite believe I'm wondering whether to start up my computer to watch an advert. Especially a MuckD's advert. I too am still trying to work out how a company has managed to take over the known universe peddling gristle between 2 pieces of cardboard with a yellow piece of plastic and a gherkin.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Link doesn't work in Tapatalk. Am I missing out? I can't quite believe I'm wondering whether to start up my computer to watch an advert. Especially a MuckD's advert. I too am still trying to work out how a company has managed to take over the known universe peddling gristle between 2 pieces of cardboard with a yellow piece of plastic and a gherkin.


Because my children *love* it. It's the ultimate treat! Food they love... In a box... With a toy.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the toy is the big draw.

Start 'em young, get 'em hooked and you have the next generation of customers

But I was born cynical

Some years ago I was on a course and we were discussing McD's and the fact that wherever you go, the product you receive will be the same - think we were going on about consistency and quality. One of the people on the course suggested buying a McD burger, letting it go cold and then tearing open the meat and smelling it. It really isn't pleasant


----------



## 1enny (Dec 10, 2016)

Got to hand it to Maccies, that's very funny


----------

